# Source-CD

## Neo@X-factor

Hallo!

So ich frage mich schon seit heute morgen, was ich eigenlich für Verzeichnise auf eine CD brennen muß, damit diese CD zum installieren eines Gentoo (ab stage3) verwendet werden kann?

Es ist so: Ein Freund von mir möchte das auch haben, doch er hat das Internet direkt an seinem Rechner und bestitzt nur Windows. 

Würde es nun reichen, wenn ich /usr/portage auf ne CD brenn. Und dann via emerge den Pfad zu den tar.gz's angebe und dann wie gewohnt emerge kde mache?

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe. Sollte die CD morgen am Morgen haben.

Danke.

----------

## trapni

 *Neo@X-factor wrote:*   

> So ich frage mich schon seit heute morgen, was ich eigenlich für Verzeichnise auf eine CD brennen muß, damit diese CD zum installieren eines Gentoo (ab stage3) verwendet werden kann?

 Ganz wichtig ist das /usr/portage Verzeichnis, das ist, was vor dem ersten emerge rsync bei der stage1 installation noch nicht existiert, ob die stage3 schon ein portage tree (wenn, dann aber nicht aktuelles) enthaellt oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen.... Im /usr/portage/distfiles befinden sich dann auch die noetigen Source Packages die du bei dir schon alle runtergeladen hast, wenn er noch extrapakete braucht, mach bei dir einfach 

```
emerge --fetch <package>
```

--fetch heisst durz -f.

 *Quote:*   

> Würde es nun reichen, wenn ich /usr/portage auf ne CD brenn. Und dann via emerge den Pfad zu den tar.gz's angebe und dann wie gewohnt emerge kde mache?

 Sofern er eine Andere architektur hat, solltest du das (sofern existent) Verzeichnis /usr/portage/packages allerdings ausschliessen, darin befinden sich die Binaerpakete die den Emergevorgang andernfalls erheblich verkuerzen koennen.

 *Quote:*   

> Bitte um schnelle Hilfe. Sollte die CD morgen am Morgen haben.

 Ist das schnell genug?

Greets,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## Neo@X-factor

 *trapni wrote:*   

> Ganz wichtig ist das /usr/portage Verzeichnis, das ist, was vor dem ersten emerge rsync bei der stage1 installation noch nicht existiert, ob die stage3 schon ein portage tree (wenn, dann aber nicht aktuelles) enthaellt oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen.... Im /usr/portage/distfiles befinden sich dann auch die noetigen Source Packages die du bei dir schon alle runtergeladen hast, wenn er noch extrapakete braucht, mach bei dir einfach

 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit meinen portage tree mit auf die CD zu brennen? Ist der nicht schon in Verzeichnis /usr/portage ?

Danke, Christian

PS: Danke für die schnelle Antwort  :Smile: 

----------

## Neo@X-factor

Noch was.. wie installier ich das dann am besten auf dem anderen Rechner?

Einfach die /usr/portage von der CD mit der Lokalen austauschen und die Liste der installierten Packete irgendwie auf den aktuellen Stand setzten.

Hab nun mal /usr/portage auf ne CD gebrannt, ich liebe Xcdroast! Falls sonst etwas draufsollte, dann nur sagen, hab hier noch mindestens 3 leere CDs.

Danke für alle folgenden Antworten.

Gute Nacht, Christian

----------

## trapni

 *Neo@X-factor wrote:*   

> Noch was.. wie installier ich das dann am besten auf dem anderen Rechner?
> 
> Einfach die /usr/portage von der CD mit der Lokalen austauschen und die Liste der installierten Packete irgendwie auf den aktuellen Stand setzten.

 Die liste der aktuell installierten pakete ist in /var/portage/<irgendwo> drin.... das weiss ich nicht ganz genau... aber das /usr/portage kannst du getrosst ersetzen... deine ist die aktuellere Version.

 *Quote:*   

> Hab nun mal /usr/portage auf ne CD gebrannt, ich liebe Xcdroast! Falls sonst etwas draufsollte, dann nur sagen, hab hier noch mindestens 3 leere CDs.

 Also ich wuerde mir noch die ganzen dokumentationen fetchen (--fetch) und dann spaeter ins distfiles mit rein tun.....

 *Quote:*   

> Danke für alle folgenden Antworten.
> 
> Gute Nacht, Christian

 *g* Traeum anstaendig!,

Christian Parpart:-P

----------

